# American Model Photo Shoot



## photodude12 (Jan 7, 2011)

I came across this and thought I might share it. For people with the right gear this wouldnt  be a bad opportunity to get some extra shots in your portfolio

I dont know why people are more excited about this:

American Photo Model Shoot 2010

I went to the previous one and have gotten word this one will be much better. Go to the facebook site for more frequent updates- you can like it so it comes up on your newsfeed

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Americ...50567868314521

This is a really good opportunity- I got some real good shots at the NYC one.

Cheers


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 7, 2011)

But it's 2011... ?


----------



## photodude12 (Jan 7, 2011)

I posted wrong link- they havent changed banner on site.  But yes there is one next month in FL- the facebook is updated more than the site.  Cool thing- cool models, should be interesting


----------

